# The Rock Fire Station - Bury



## HaAlderson (Jan 8, 2014)

Just a few of the many pictures I took on my visit to the fire station in Bury, Lancs. Pictures were taken as part of a photography course.










The Pole Drop-


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2014)

Nicely done. Welcome to Derelict Places.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice one, welcome along!  

A couple of questions....
1) Was there a pole?
2) Did you slide down the pole? 

Looking forward to seeing more reports!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2014)

Neat images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## chazman (Jan 8, 2014)

great shots and liking the heavily stained urinals!!


----------



## Chopper (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice one. I visited this station as a child and got to ride the fireman's pole! 
Glad to see it's been done before it inevitably gets demo'd. Thanks for the share


----------



## HaAlderson (Jan 8, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one, welcome along!
> 
> A couple of questions....
> 1) Was there a pole?
> ...



They took the pole to the new fire station as a souvenir, so sadly no I didn't get to D:
Thank you every one


----------

